# Passed the fitness test. Now I'm anxious.



## Donaill (4 Mar 2005)

I was told there is a two to six month wait after you pass the fitness test before you find out what your next step will be. I want the NE Tech (Comm) trade. 
Though I am not sure if I will be enrolled as skilled yet or not, as I am a tech but have not been working as one for over a year.

Does anyone have any advice? I am hoping that I will not have to wait  six months to a year before going to basic, if I am accepted.

Any advice, with in reason, would be appreciated.

Thanks to everyone that has offered support and advice thus far.


----------



## Gouki (4 Mar 2005)

Don't get too anxious, just take her easy and relax... you probably will be in for a decent wait.


----------



## BDTyre (5 Mar 2005)

This seems a bit odd...two to six months after the fitness test just for them to tell you what's next?

I've been told that if I'm not contacted by the CFRC after two weeks, I should contact them.

It seems especially odd when you consider the fitness test expires after six months.  If this were true, you could face doing the test again.


----------



## Donaill (5 Mar 2005)

Hey... Thanks for the answers. I am a patient person. However the thought of waiting 6 months is very nerving. After my medical I waited 2 months and recieved a reply via mail, which has always meant bad news to me. However I was very relieved to find out that i passed that. I called the CFRC and had an interview 2 weeks later. The centers at Halifax and Greenwood were booked up  for two weeks for fitness tests. I did manage to snag one for Feb. 28th and passed it. 

 I think I will give them a call next week. That will be two weeks. I do not want to "jinx" myself. This is something I really want, and need. Being a civilian tech is not great. The job security is not the best. I see the military as a place for me to test myself in so many ways. I also know alot of people in the forces and would not mind a chance to work along side some of them.  

 What can I say... Withouth using tired cliches, I do want to serve my country. If that is onlyu for a few years than so be it. I realise that not every one leaves the military because they want to.  I told the recruiter that I want to tryto be in the military for the long haul and retire when I am 60, though I am hoping they let me stay in until I am 62. 

 So much rambling..

 Thanks for the replies.


----------

